# Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2004)

Da werden Puristen wahrscheinlich gleich entsetzt aufstöhnen, aber nicht jeder hat ja ein Gewässer, in dem man mit Kunstfliegen auf gute Fänge hoffen kann.

Das Fliegenfischen ist für mich aber schon wegen des Werfens, der Zusammenarbeit von Rute, Rolle und Schnur, wegen des Drillens über die Hand statt über die Rolle, also einfach wegen dem ganzen "DrumRum" interessant. 

Mit "schwereren" Ruten und Streamern auf Hechte oder Zander zu angeln wird ja schon häufiger praktiziert. Mir gehts hier eher darum mit den leichten Ruten (Klasse 5 oder 6 oder so) zu angeln, weil ich das einfach klasse finde. Und seit ich mal nen Hecht von nem knappen Meter auf eine Goldkpopfnymphe an einer 5/6er Rute gefangen habe, weiss ich auch dass die ganz schön REserven haben, um auch mal grössere Fsche erfolgreich zu drillen. Und trotzdem sensobel genug sind, um auch mit "Halbpfündern" spannendes Angeln zu erleben.

Dass man sich da die Frage stellt, ob man nicht auch mal mit Naturködern erfolgreich sein könnte, um auch andere als die "üblichen Fliegenfischerarten" zwar mit der Fliegenrute aber eben nicht unbedingt mit Fliegen fangen zu können, liegt da ja dann nahe.

Hat zum Beispiel jemand schon mal probiert, an einer Fliegenrute mit sinkendem Vorfach Maden oder Würmer oder Wurmstücke anzubieten?
Geht das überhaupt oder "fetzen" die beim Werfen weg?
Könnte man das auch mal mit "Miniboilies" an einer "kurzen" Haarmontage veruchen (ich denke da so an 3 - 7 mm)?

Also praktisch so eine Art "Friedfischangeln mit der Fliegenrute" um gerade an kleineren Fliessgewässern die Fliegenrute einsetzen zu können und dabei die "Fischpalette" über Forellen, Äschen und Döbel auch auf die sonst vorkomenden Arten "auszuweiten"??

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen, ist das "zu weit" hergeholt, ist das technisch überhaupt möglich??


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*



> Könnte man das auch mal mit "Miniboilies" an einer "kurzen" Haarmontage veruchen (ich denke da so an 3 - 7 mm)?



Und das ganze dann "stundenlang" im Wasser liegen lassen ?
Sorry, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen !


> Also praktisch so eine Art "Friedfischangeln mit der Fliegenrute" um gerade an kleineren Fliessgewässern die Fliegenrute einsetzen zu können und dabei die "Fischpalette" über Forellen, Äschen und Döbel auch auf die sonst vorkomenden Arten "auszuweiten"??


Wenn Forellen, Äschen, Döbel ect. vorkommen, dann ist doch alles gut !


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Nö Mario, mit den Boilies meinte ich sozusagen als Teig/Mais/Brotersatz, weil ich mir sicher bin, dass die genannten Köder beim werfen mit der Fliegenrute vom Haken fetzen werden.
Statt dessen sozusagen die Miniboilies mit entsprechend viel Aroma und nicht stundenlang liegenlasen sondern damit wie mit der Pose in der Strömung abtreiben lassen, so dachte ich mir das.
Hast Du schon Erfahrungen mit dem werfen von Maden/Würmern?
Fetzts die nicht vom Haken??
Meinst Du das sollte man mal probieren?


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Tut mir leid, noch nicht versucht !
Ich denke aber das es nicht so ohne weiteres gehen wird.
Gerade der Übergang von Rück- auf Vorschwung setzt ´ne Meng Kraft frei.
Wenn das nicht genau ausgeführt wird kann man sich sogar "Kunstfliegen" vom Vorfach abschlagen ("Peitschenknall").


----------



## Micky Finn (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Hatte mal die Fliegenrute noch im Auto als ich ein paar stippende Kollegen traf. Nymphe interessierte die Fische nicht ......... das konnt ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. Vorsichtiger Rollwurf und Mehlwurmstück (durch den zähen Kopf gehakt) oder Made als Springer mit eine Kupfernymphe als Strecker funktioniert....... und jetzt steinigt mich  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Na also, bin ich doch nicht alleine mit der schrägen Idee))
Hast Du auch mal versucht statt Rollwurf nen normalen Wurf zu machen??
Und haben die Maden gehalten??
Da gibts doch auch so Madenkleber für die Stipper, könnte mandamit vielleicht die Made "wurftauglicher" befestigen oder ist das auch wieder nur so ne Schnapsidee?


----------



## Chris7 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige, der einen solchen Frevel begangen hätte. Trage den Gedanken an ein coming-out schon einige Zeit mit mir rum, hatte bis jetzt aber noch nicht den Mut hierzu...  #d 

Ich hab´s bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt in Amerika versucht. Hatte beruflich in der Nähe von Detroit zu tun und nur meine Fliegenrute dabei. In den kleinen Kanälen tummeln sich jede Menge von Schuppenkarpfen rum, die aber keine Anstalten machten meine (selbstgebundenen) Fliegen zu nehmen. 

Na gut, die angebotenen Schnecken, echten Mücken und Grashüpfer mochten sie auch nicht, aber ich hatte wenigstens das gute Gefühl, alles probiert zu haben...


----------



## hanshafen (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Da kann ich auch von zwei Erlebnissen berichten. Vor einiger Zeit war ich mal mit einem kollegen im Forellenpuff (Breedenmoor). Gegen Mittag war es so heiß ,daß sich die anderen Angler nur noch gesonnt haben. Wir haben das Angeln auch ein wenig vernachlässigt und in der Sonne gedöst. Mein Kollege hat seine Fliegenrute ins Gras gelegt . Es waren noch maximal drei meter Schnur im Wasser. Nach einiger Zeit des dösens wurde ich durch Gelächter aus meinem Traum gerissen. Als ich meine Augen öffnete zog mein Kollege doch glatt einen kleinen Aal aus dem Wasser. Welche Fliege damals montiert war kann ich aber nicht mehr sagen. Die zweite Geschichte spielte sich ebenfalls an diesem See ab. Dort gibt es eine Bucht in der sich des öfteren Fliegenfischer versuchen. So auch an diesem Tag. Da allgemein nicht so gut gefangen wurde, habe ich mit meiner Spinnrute ein wenig "Strecke gemacht". Dabei sah ich einen Fliegenfischer, der auf den ersten Blick eher zu stippen schien. Ich stellte mich etwas abseits und beobachtete ihn ein wenig. Dann sah ich auch auf was er aus war. In unmittelbarer Ufernähe gründelten einige schöne Karpfen. Zwar nicht sonderlich groß, aber immerhin. Ich schaute mir das noch eine Weile an, aber die Karpfen hatten wohl kein Großes Interesse. Ich ging also weiter. Kaum war ich am gegenüberliegenden Ufer angekommen sah man den Fliegenfischer auch schon drillen. Das hat einige Zeit gedauert, aber er konnte einen schönen Karpfen landen. Er fing den Fisch auf einen Einzelhaken mit Toastbrotteig. Er sagte mir, das er schon an den Wochenenden vorher gegen Mittag auf Karpfen umgerüstet hat, und auch schon drei Stück landen konnte.


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Ähem,
also ich habe auch schon ne Made auf den Nymphenhaken geschoben und es hat super gefunzt...  Die Alande mochten die Kreation.  :q 

Gruß & TL

Heiko #h


----------



## gofishing (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

@Heiko

Mutig mutig, haben Dir die "Nackenschläge" im FliFi-Forum für diese Tat nicht gereicht???? :q  :q  :q  :q


@all
Also eine Made könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, aber keinen Wurm oder ähnliches.

Wozu die Palette "Forellen, Äschen und Döbel" denn noch erweitern?

TL

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> 
> Mutig mutig, haben Dir die "Nackenschläge" im FliFi-Forum für diese Tat nicht gereicht???? :q  :q  :q  :q
> Ralph



Doch,
ich bin mit dem Forum durch... 
War auch eigentlich mehr n Versuch, n Stippangler zog einem nach dem anderen und ich habe mir beim wedeln fast den Arm ausgekugelt... dann habe ich mir von ihm ein paar Maden geschnoort und fing auch.  :q 
Mir wurscht, ob die Puristen nun Haarausfall bekommen.

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## peterSbizarre (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

man kann wirklich alle friedfische mit künstlichen nymphen fangen. 
sogar karpfen, brassen und schleien.
habe selbst nur einmal gezwungenermaßen einen grashüpfer drangehängt weil keine passende imitation zur hand war. das ging aber kaum und machte auch keinen spass.
mein tipp: 
viele maden,eine schleuder und kleine weiße goldkopfnymphen mit ans wasser nehmen. mit den maden anfüttern und mit der nymphe fischen.


----------



## gofishing (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Ich bin nun wirklich kein Purist,
aber bevor ich beim Fliegenfischen anfüttere, tüddel ich nen Wurm dran schmeiß raus und warte bis der Aal gebissen hat.  :q  :q  :q 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nun wirklich kein Purist,
> aber bevor ich beim Fliegenfischen anfüttere, tüddel ich nen Wurm dran schmeiß raus und warte bis der Aal gebissen hat.  :q  :q  :q
> 
> TL
> ...



Ich habe immer ne Dose Nymphen angefüttert...  :q


----------



## gofishing (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

:q Heiko so kennen wir Dich alle.  :q


----------



## gofishing (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Hauptsache Du hast die Nymphen auf schnellrostende Haken gebunden. :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## peterSbizarre (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

@gofishing





			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko so kennen wir Dich alle.


jo, so kenn ich die leute aus dem board.
wo kann man in hamburg eigentlich mit der fliegenrute naturköder anbieten?


----------



## gofishing (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

@peterSbizarre

Da ich in keinem Verein mehr bin fragst Du hier leider den falschen.

Ich persönlich habe auch noch nicht mit Naturködern/Fliegenrute gefischt.

Aber vorstellen kann ich mir die Alster oder die Elbnebenarme.

Zu anderen Möglichkeiten an Vereinmöglichkeiten melden sich vielleicht noch andere.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Micky Finn (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

....... ich hab auch schon mal schöne Goldmakrelen an einem auf Rede liegenden Zementfrachter gefangen...... Wir wußten vom Vortag daß die Fische da waren. Fliegen waren jedoch uninteressant und irgendwann hatte ich die Schnauze von dem Gewedel und den mitleidvollen Blicken voll.
Auch die regelmäßig Frage ...... Sardina? förderte nicht gerade meine Motivation. Was soll ich sagen....... kaum war die mit der Fliege durch die Nase gehakte Sardine im Wasser schossen auch schon die dunklen Schatten unter der Bordwand raus.......und die Rolle begann zu surren...... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Guck an, ich dachte wenn ich das hier so poste mit Naturköder, dann bin ich der "Frevler")))
Aber scheinbar bin ich da nicht so alleine.
Da werde ich doch dann mal entprehcende Versuche unternehmen.
Sollte dazu jemand noch Tipps/Anregungen haben, immer her damit)


----------



## rob (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

hallo thomas!
ich kann dich beruhigen,selbst mein spezi willi der sich selbst als purist bezeichnet fängt mit maiskorn auf die fliege gehängt ab und an karpfen.immer dann wenn sie nichts aus seinem gebundenen sortiment nehmen platzt ihm der kragen und schon ist ein korn am haken.andersrum kenn ich leute die mit der fliegenrute plus boilie bzw maisimitaten gut karpfen fangen.ich hab das heuer auch schon versucht aber nichts gefangen.
lg rob


----------



## Karstein (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Neee Thomas, sowas bringt Mann hier nicht auf!

(bis auf zweimal "Brot-Fliege" war ich immer ein Purist)


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

dooooch. Die Frage von Thomas ist absolut legitim.

Wer fängt hat Recht. Ein Beischrott vor die Nymphe hängen ist oft die letzte Chance eine nymphende Großäsche an den Haken zu bekommen.

Bleischrott beim Fliegenfischen? Ich bin ich kein Purist und das ist gut so :q


----------



## Karstein (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Öööy Timsen - Klammervermerk nich beachtet???

Was ist schon an einem Bleischrot auszusetzen? Früher gab´s nur ´ne Sinkschnur, ohne Grains und aber. Obwohl das übelst zu werfen war...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Maiskorn an der Fliegenrute??
Wie macht Dein Kumpel das fest, Rob, dass das nicht abfetzt??


----------



## festa01 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Hallo, habe vor zwei Jahren Angelurlaub in Irland gemacht. Es war Anfang Mai, meine Irischen Bekanten sind mit mir los gezogen, als erstes haben wir Maiflie#h gen mit dem feinen Kescher vom Wasser gefischt und im Uferrand nach kleinst Insekten gesucht. Das alles wurde nachher auf kleinem Hachen an der Fliegenrute angeboten. Wir haben sehr schöne Meerforellen gefangen. So habe ich die ersten Schritte im Fliegenfischen gemacht und seit dem bin ich mit begeisterung dabei. Ich fische mit allem was am Hacken hält und habe die Erfahrung gemacht das es für fast alle Köder Fische gibt.Der Erfolg krönt die Mittel. Petri Heil festa


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Ich finds richtig klasse))))
Als Gelegenheitsfliegenfischer habe ich mir echt Gedanken gemacht, sowas hier bei denm "Fliegenjunkies" zu fragen - und siehe da:
Ich bin wirklich nicht der Einzige)
Da müsste man ja fast schon ne Umfrage draus machen.


----------



## p_regius (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Fliegenfische selber nicht, aber meine Kumpels haben letzthin mit Käse 6 Alet gefangen am Fluss.
Garden-Fly (Tauwurm) soll der beste Köder auf aufsteigende einjährige Lachse sein ....


----------



## Pepe (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Achtet mal in Norwegen,Schweden,Schottland Irland usw.und fragt euch warum
 sich manche ".Fliegenfischer" in den Pools nach jedem Fliegenwechsel die Hände im Fluss waschen.Ist schon komisch.
in den 80er Jahren war ich mit nem Kumpel am Avon(Nebenfluss vom Spey),da kam so einer an .Voll im Dress,Ghillie im Schlepptau, 2 Hand Gespliesste und hat rote Gartenfliegen ins Wasser getunkt.Fragte uns noch ob wir was gefangen hätten und schwups weiter war er.Ich muss dazu sagen,das das Fischen dort mit Natürködern erlaubt ist.
Also warum nicht mal mit Natürködern an der Fly Rod.
Gruss Pepe


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Ich habe auch schon mit Naturköder an der Fliegenrute gefischt.
Mir ging es damals um den Drill - war kein richtiges Fliegenfischen, ging mit Teig auf Aland.
Heute sehe ich das ein wenig anders.
Natürlich ist es m.E. statthaft auch mal Naturköder an der Fliegenrute anzubieten - wie schrieb timsen: Wer fängt hat Recht.

Aber : Ist das noch Fliegenfischen ???

Ich meine das jetzt gar nicht provokativ, ich denke vielmehr, die Fliegenfischerei ist letztendlich die evolutionäre, logische Entwicklung eines passionierten Angelfischers.

Es geht nicht mehr darum möglichst viele und große Fische irgendwie zu fangen, sondern es geht vielmehr darum zu den Wurzeln der Angelei zurück zu kehren (ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, das Flifischen war die allererste Angelmethode)
Männer sitzen am Feuer und wickeln irgendwas um einen Haken und versuchen ein Insekt, Futterfischen etc. nachzubilden.
Und das ist auch der springende Punkt:

Der Fisch soll gefälligst auf dieses "komische" Gebilde reinfallen, das wir heutzutage Fliege nennen.Ein Maiskorn oder einen Mehlwurm ranhängen kann ja jeder - aber sich Gedanken machen, "Kurioses" schaffen und damit auch noch Fische fangen !!!

"That´s it"
Daher glaube ich, diese Frage ist hier falsch.

Greetz Stephan


----------



## Blauortsand (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich an der büsumer mole auf hornhecht gefischt und ein kollege von mir gesellte sich dazu!
Er hatte zu meiner Überraschung eine alte Fliegenrute dabei die bei Ihm im Schrank verstaubte er zeigte mir dann wie man damit wirft war aber auch nicht wirklich versiert!
Aufjedenfall bekam ich auch etwas Schnur in das Wasser muß aber schrecklich ausgesehen habe genauso wie Heute auch noch!!!
Fliegen hatte er keine dabei hat dann aber einen einzelhaken drangebunden und ein Stück Hornhechthaut damit bestückt - Ende von dem Lied war, dass wir beide jeweils einen Hornie davon überzeugen konnten an der Fliegenrute zu tanzen - war aufjedenfall eine Klasse erste Begegnung mit dem Fliegenfischen und ich fische bis heute gerne mit der 4er Rute auf Hornhechte aber inzwischen dann doch lieber mit Fliegen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

zuallererst einmal : Wie gut das wir hier im AB sind  :q 

und dann zum Kern der Frage.
Die Naturköderfrage habe ich mir so noch nie gestellt......
Ich habe bisher nur mit der künstlichen Fliege an der Fliegenrute gefischt. Wenn es denn tatsächlich nicht funktioniert hat, dann kam die Ultra-light Spinnrute zum Einsatz. Grashüpfer, Brotflocke, Maiskorn, Erdfliege und so weiter.....ohne weitere Zutaten...
Obwohl...wen ich es recht betrachte .... warum nicht mal einen Grashüpfer auf den Nymphenhaken stecken. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt 'nen Doppelzug werfen


----------



## Bondex (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Ich hatte da auch mal so ein Erlebnis in Frankreich. Mit Michael, dem Cousin meiner Freundin, bin ich an so einen puffähnlichen Forellenteich in Frankreich gefahren. Der war Flyonly und beherbergte auch schöne große Forellen, die hin und wieder auch sprangen. Nur gefangen hatte ich nach 2 Stunden immer noch keinen Schwanz, nicht mal einen Biß! Weiter draußen gaaanz dicht unter der Oberfläche konnte ich einen Schwarm winziger Weißfische ausmachen, die hin und wieder total verschreckt auseinanderspritzten. Dann sah ich irgendwann den Grund dafür - dunkle Schatten kamen ganz behäbig und langsam aus dem Schatten der Baume von der anderen Seite auf mich zu geschwommen, eindeutig Karpfen und keine schlechten. Ich natürlich immer und immer wieder angeworfen, mit den verschiedensten Trockenfliegen - nichts. Dann habe ich die Faxen dicke gehabt und versucht die dicken zu vergessen, was mir nicht leicht viel aber ich wollte endlich wenigstens mal einen Fisch an meiner Fliege knuspern sehen. Also eine kleine 18er Adams angebunden und los ging´s auf die Weißfische. Es dauerte eine ganze Weile bis zufällig mal einer der Minifische zuschnappte - ein Rotauge von 10 cm!!! Wahnsinn! |kopfkrat  Ich habe dann noch 2 oder 3 davon gefangen und bin anschließend ein Stück weitergegangen. Ich hatte ja über 40 Mark für diesen Puff gelöhnt, da wollte ich auch wenigstens eine Forelle haben (Fanglimit 4 Fische). Mit dem Streamer, Nympfe, Naßfliege versucht, aber nichts ging. Kurz vor meinen Füßen sah ich etws langhuschen, und dann wieder - es war was gaanz Kleines |kopfkrat Also machte ich eine 24er Madennympfe dran und schwupps hatte ich einen 6 cm Sonnenbarsch, übrigens mein bis dahin erster, wenn man den aus meinem Aquarium nicht mitrechnet  Nach 4 weiteren dieser kleinen Schillerfische dachte ich wieder an Großforellen und an Michael, den ich schon seit Stunden nicht mehr gesehen hatte. Der Teich war ja nicht gerade klein. Ich also loß um ihn zu suchen. Auch rufen brachte keinen Erfolg. Einen Kilometer am Ufer entlang gelaufen fand ich ihn schlafend im Gras liegen und neben ihm sein Fanglimit 4 dicke Rainbows. |kopfkrat  Wie konnte das nur angehen fragte ich mich und dann auch ihn. Ich zeig´s dir mal meinte er und zog mich mit auf einen der vielen Stege. Er nahm einen dicken Streamer aus der Box band ihn an und drückte 5 große, und ich meine wirklich große, Bleischrote auf meiner Floating schnur fest und jetzt kommt der Frefel aus der Tasche zog er seine Wunderwaffe, darf man gar nicht sagen, aber es war stinkordinäres französisches Baguette :v Den Streamer machte er kurz naß und knetete dann davon an den Haken, dann plumste auch schon das Blei ins Wasser und zog die fluogelbe Schnur langsam hinter sich in die Tiefe. Sichttiefe war vielleicht 3 Meter und ich konnte gerade das Brot nicht mehr sehen, da ging ganz unten die Schnur mindestens einen Meter zur Seite wech - Biß! Ich konnte es kaum glauben und kurze Zeit später kescherte ich eine 50er Regenbogenforelle. Wahnsinn ;+ Ach ja eine ´Viertelstunde später packten wir unsehre Sachen zusammen, denn wir hatten unser Fanglimit bereits überschritten. Alles Fische waren um die 50 cm groß :q  :q  :q 
Seit dem habe ich fast immer etwas trockenes Weißbrot in meiner Fliegenweste. Manchmal werfe ich auch im Fluß etwas davon ins Wasser und lasse es treiben. Dann steigen die Fische und ich weiß wo ich fischen muß. #6


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> zuallererst einmal : Wie gut das wir hier im AB sind  :q



ich hab mal gehört, so ein Thema kann man nicht überall anschneiden :q  (insider...sorry)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Den "Insider" verstehe ich nicht, aber mir gefällts doch sehr, wie viele da doch "naturködern".
Das mit dem Brot ist  ja auch ne klasse Idee)
Da Brot sowieso zu meinen Lieblingsfriedfischködern gehört.


----------



## Bondex (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

@ Thomas9904 
Das gute daran es schmeckt auch den Forellen, bei Hechten und Zandern müßte man vielleicht einen Weißfisch um den Streamer kneten :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Du wirst lachen, ich hab da schon an Fetzen gedacht)


----------



## rob (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

hallo thomas!
also das maiskorn fällt sicher runter wenn du kopfwirfst.der willi hat nur vorsichtig rausrolliert,da standen die karpfen.einige maiskörner zuvor ins wasser geworfen und dann den köder mitten rein.funz halt nur im sommer wenn die kleinen flach vor dir herumziehen.wenn du kopfwerfen willst könntest du ein hartmaiskorn anbohren und am haken fixieren.eventuell das korn vorher dippen.lg rob


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal gehört, so ein Thema kann man nicht überall anschneiden :q  (insider...sorry)


Für das Thema bin ich im Flififorum fast gelyncht worden...  #d   :q  :q 
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, auf Forellen fische ich mit Fliege und nicht mit Naturködern. Bei großen Alanden, mache ich mal ne Ausnahme. 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## p_regius (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine das jetzt gar nicht provokativ, ich denke vielmehr, die Fliegenfischerei ist letztendlich die evolutionäre, logische Entwicklung eines passionierten Angelfischers.
> 
> Es geht nicht mehr darum möglichst viele und große Fische irgendwie zu fangen, sondern es geht vielmehr darum zu den Wurzeln der Angelei zurück zu kehren (ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, das Flifischen war die allererste Angelmethode)
> Männer sitzen am Feuer und wickeln irgendwas um einen Haken und versuchen ein Insekt, Futterfischen etc. nachzubilden.


- evolutionäre, logische Entwicklung ?
Sorry, angesichts der Vielzahl ausgefeilter Methoden beim Angeln muss ich Dir da wiedersprechen und denke dass die Liebe zu Deiner Passion Dir hier etwas die Objektivität verstellt.

- Flifischen war die allererste Angelmethode ... wickeln irgendwas um einen Haken
Meiner Ansicht nach kaum, die allerersten Angler wollten einfach Fische fangen, soviele wie möglich um diese dann zu verspeisen. Die Köder waren bestimmt Naturköder an einem Knochenhaken und jeglicher Gedanke eine Angelmethode aus Prinzip zur Kunstform hochzustilisieren war ihnen bestimmt fremd. Es ging ums Fische fangen zur Ernährung, sonst nix.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin ja noch neu hier, schreibe aber ab und zu in Heiko's gehasstem Flifiboard  
Was Fliegenfischen ist wird IMHO relativ genau von den Verbänden definiert, unser DAV schreibt z.B.:
Flugangel
"Die Flugangel kann in Abhängigkeit von der Art, Größe und Bewegung des Köders zum Fang von Friedfischen und Raubfischen eingesetzt werden. Von anderen Angelgeräten unterscheidet sie sich dadurch , daß die Schnur das Wurfgewicht bildet. Bei Einhaltung dieser Bedingung ist die Zusammenstellung von Rute, Rolle und Vorfach beliebig. Es dürfen gleichzeitig zwei *künstliche *Flugangelköder (Fliegen) verwendet werden."

Ich denke das Wort künstlich ist entscheident, wenn man also Naturköder verwendet ist das Naturköderangeln mit der Fliegenrute und nicht Fliegenfischen. Der VDSF wird das sicher ähnlich definiert haben.
Das hat nichts mit Purismus zu tun sondern eher wie Fliegenfischen definiert wird.

Das heisst aber nicht das man es nicht machen kann, ich persöhnlich hätte überhaupt nichts dagegen wenn es erlaubt ist in dem entsprechendem Gewässer. Ein Vereinsmitglied bei uns hat das auch gemacht (mit Maden) und auch so gefangen.

Eine ganz andere Frage ist es, ob man unbedingt Naturköder/Anfüttern für Friedfische mit der Fliegenrute braucht. Ich angele sehr gerne mit Nymphen auf Weissfisch und bin auch so recht erfolgreich, ohne Naturköder und ohne Anfüttern. 
Habe dieses Jahr immerhin 2x den 3. Platz beim Hegefischen gemacht, beim Anangeln hatte ich 5kg (ca. 20 Bleie u. ein paar Plötzen) und beim Abangeln ca. 2kg (nur Plötzen) und hatte jeweils den größten Fisch von allen. Muss dazu aber schreiben das es für unsere Verhältnisse auch gute Angelgewässer waren (Tieflandgräben).

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Um das nochmal klar zu machen:
Mir gehts hier nicht ums "Fliegenfischen" (sorry liebe Puristen) sondern um das Angeln mit Fliegenruten/rollen.
Daher auch die Frage nach Naturködern.


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Moin Torsten,
herzlich willkommen im netten Forum :q  :q  :q !!!
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich das Flififorum nicht mag... 
Im Gegenteil, ich stöbere da öfters, nur mit dem Posten halte ich mich zurück.
Mal am Rande, der Umgangston ist in meinen Augen da völlig daneben. Postings werden einfach gelöscht.  #d 
Aber es ist für Fliegenfischer halt sehr informativ.

Vom DAV wird doch glaube ich auch eine Prüfung gefordert, um den Schein zu bekommen, oder irre ich da???  #c 
Im VDSF sieht man es da etwas lockerer, da wird die Prüfung nur von einzelnen Vereinen gefordert, wenn man ne Gastkarte will.

Meinetwegen kann jeder an seine Fliegenschnur tüddeln, was er will. Ich fische zu 99,9% nur Kunstköder, sei es Fliege, Wobbler oder Eisen; die beiden letzteren allerdings an der Spinnrute... 
Gruß & TL
Heiko #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Um das nochmal klar zu machen:
> Mir gehts hier nicht ums "Fliegenfischen" (sorry liebe Puristen) sondern um das Angeln mit Fliegenruten/rollen.
> Daher auch die Frage nach Naturködern.




Lieber Thomas,

dieses Unterforum des Anglerboards nennt sich : "Fliegenfischen"
ergo sind die User hier "Fliegenfischer"

Ich habe mit meinem vorhergehenden Posting versucht, die "philosophische" Seite dieser Art des Angelns zu beleuchten.(aus meiner Sichtweise)
Ist mir vielleicht nicht besonders gut gelungen - aber ist nun mal so.

Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar, was deine Fragestellung, außer Disharmonien zu erzeugen, in diesem Forum soll.
Ich gehe mal spekulativ davon aus, das es nicht deine primäre Absicht war (ist) hier einen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen.
Sollten deine Beweggründe in einer Annäherung von Fliegenfischern und Naturköderanglern liegen, ist mir dieses Anliegen nicht von vornherein klar gewesen.

Hier würde ich doch nochmal um "klare Worte" bitten.
Sollte ich deine Anfrage allerdings doch richtig verstanden haben, muß ich dir sagen :

Fliegenfischer benutzen ihre Gerätschaften zum Fliegenfischen.

Wenn sie Naturköder anbieten nehmen sie : Grundangeln, Machtruten, Winklepicker, Stippruten, Stellfischruten, Brandungsangeln und Bootsruten.
sollte ich was vergessen haben . ENTSCHULDIGUNG !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## torstenhtr (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Hallo Heiko!

>Mal am Rande, der Umgangston ist in meinen Augen da völlig daneben. >Postings werden einfach gelöscht. #d 
>Aber es ist für Fliegenfischer halt sehr informativ.

Ja das ist eine Sache die ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, woran auch immer das liegt. Ich bin absolut gegen Zensur, auch wenn mal jemand eine Beleidigung schreibt oder einen zynischen Kommentar - wo ist das Problem, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das daraus rechtliche Konsequenzen erwachsen.

>Vom DAV wird doch glaube ich auch eine Prüfung gefordert, um den Schein >zu bekommen, oder irre ich da??? #c 

Nö, zum Glück nicht, ich musste auch keine Anglerprüfung machen, weil ich eingetreten bin bevor das bei uns im Osten eingeführt wurde.
Ich finde die Definition über das Fliegenfischen aber gut gelungen vom DAV.
Der DAV hat zumindestens den Vorteil, das ich ca. 70% der Gewässer hier in ganz Brandenburg beangeln kann, ohne jedesmal eine neue Karte zu benötigen.
Deren Salmonidenpolitik finde ich allerdings ziemlich schlecht - werde mir wohl keine neue Karte nächstes Jahr holen und nur auf Friedfisch und Raubfisch mit Fliege gehen. (z.B. werden 5 Salmoniden erlaubt zur Entnahme pro Tag, bei solch kleinen Gewässern IMHO eine Katastrophe, reines Put&Take)

>Meinetwegen kann jeder an seine Fliegenschnur tüddeln, was er will. Ich >fische zu 99,9% nur Kunstköder, sei es Fliege, Wobbler oder Eisen; die >beiden letzteren allerdings an der Spinnrute... 

Könntest du auch theoretisch mit der Fliegenrute werfen .. ich habe schon ein paar Jahre jeglichem anderen Methoden abgeschworen, man kann ja fast alles mit der Fliege fangen. Dieses Jahr hab ich auch endlich mal einen Karpfen gefangen, viel mehr Spass als mit der Grundrute. 
Weissfische sind auch eine größere Herrausforderung als eine Forelle, die spucken die Nymphe im Millisekundenbereich wieder aus, man braucht wirklich ne gute Reaktionszeit.

Naja, morgen machen wir wieder Raubfischen und ich werde bestimmt nichts fangen :c , ich kenne mich auf diesen See zu wenig aus und mit Fliege ist's schwierig bei trüben Wasser, vielleicht sollte ich mal eines von diesen Flavor's ausprobieren.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Bondex (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Was ist hier bloß wieder loß? Müßt ihr denn immer zanken? #c Ich finde wir sollten beim Thema von Thomas9904 bleiben und nicht darüber nachdenken was Fliegenfischen ist und was nicht. Fliegenfischen ist ein Teil des Angelns, genau wie Boiliangeln, Wurmangeln, Blinkern, Pilkern...auch. Alles zusammen ist das Angeln oder Fischen und da ist die nunmal Kreativität gefragt, denn nur so kann man sich weiterentwickeln, und ich finde gerade das ist das was das Angeln ausmacht - Erfolg und damit Spaß an der Sache! Solange ich mit meinem Hobbi keine Kreatur störe oder gar quäle, ob jetzt Fisch oder andere Angler, ist doch jede Methode recht. Wer sich anmaßt die Methode des anderen abzuwerten oder verbieten zu wollen muß doch ziemlich unzufrieden sein  Jeder soll so fischen wie er Spaß daran hat, oder was er gut kann, denn der Fisch hat nichts gegen eine Made an der Fliege :q


----------



## fly-martin (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Hallo

Hier meine Gedanken zu diesem Thema und den Antworten:

Ich find es gut, wenn hier verschiedene Meinungen aufeinandertreffen - solange es sachlich bleibt und keine persönlichen Angriffe stattfinden. In diesem Bereich ( Unterforum Fliegenfischen ) hab ich die Leute als sehr vernünftig kennengelernt, und daher hat sich Thomas auch getraut diese Frage zu stellen.

Zu dem eigentlichen Thema : Ich war auch schon manches Mal kurz davor eine Made oder ein Stück Brot dranzumachen. Aber was mich davon abgehalten hat ? Keine Ahnung! ( ich hatte keine maden dabei, aber nen Stück von der Stulle hätt ich nehmen können )
Zuhause hab ich dann eine Brotfliege gebunden ( sieht aus wie ne Weisbrotflocke - aus Rehhaar ) - aber diese wollten die Karpfen nicht.

Wenn es nach den Regeln geht - darf ich dann ne "künstliche" Made an den Fliegenhaken machen? Anscheinend ja..... aber will ich das auch ?

Was ist eigentlich mit den anderen Arten der Fischerei bei denen Fliegen verwendet werden ? Mehrere Nymphen am Vorfach und dazu ein Tiroler Hölzl ? Diese Angler haben kein Problem damit zwischen Kunstfliegen und Madenködern zu wechseln....

Tja...schwierig....

Wie Ihr seht schlagen im meiner Brust 2 Herzen - das Fliegenfischerherz ( was momentan die Oberhand hat ) und das Herz des Fischfängers ( wenn mit Maden, geh ich halt Stippen ). Da ich sowohl Fliegengewässer als auch Teiche in unmittelbarer Umgebung hab, kann ich zum Stippen eben an die Teiche fahren.... #6


----------



## rob (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

ich finde das es was ganz eigenes hat einen fisch mit der fliegenrute zu fangen.das ist einfach ein ganz anderes drillerlebnis.
da geht es mir nicht immer darum mit der kunstfliege einen fisch zu überlisten.klar ist es ein besseres gefühl wenn ich einen karpfen mit der brotfliege überrede.aber wenn ich einfach mal mit dieser rute einen fangen will und sie beissen halt in diesem moment besser auf naturköder,dann find ich nichts schlechtes daran es so zu versuchen.
in den reinen salmoniedenreviern bei uns ist sowieso nur die kunstfliege erlaub,da kann ich mich bei anderen fischarten ruhig mal spielen.meine meinung
lg rob


----------



## Bondex (1. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

Ich finde den Köder eher unwichtig, denn mit schnellsinkenden Leinen, Schrotbleien am Vorfach, oder das einfache Treibenlassen  ohne zu werfen (im Fluß) das sind doch auch keine richtigen Fliegenfischermethoden und doch vielerorts angewand. Selbst Nypfenfischen ist oft verpönt und fängt oft sehr gut. Manche sind ja der Meinung man sollte nur mit der Trockenfliege fischen alles andere ist kein Fliegenfischen. Ich sehe das etwas anders obwohl ich auch mal gerne zur Trockenen greife. Wenn´s aber nicht läuft kommt ganz klar ein Streamer oder ´ne Nypfe dran und gut is.


----------



## Fliegenspezi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Naturködern*

um mal zu bestimmen welche Tiefe die kleinen fischchen gerade benutzen ist es ja o.k., aaaaber dann doch bitte auf ne schicke kleine Madennymphe umbauen. Funzt genauso



na denne bis denne


TL
Tom


----------

